# witholding taxes



## OBRYANMAINT (May 20, 2001)

is there a program out there that will do the figuring for you?

right now i do it all by hand and have to look at each chart, etc.

i am not familiar with quick books and am not sure if that program will tabulate and track payroll


----------



## diginahole (Feb 1, 2001)

I couldn't say with any authority that Quick books does it but I would bet that it does. I use a similar package called Mind your own business, it does payroll taxes automatically. It takes about 10 seconds to write and print a payroll cheque. Every six months they send me the new tables for my area.


----------



## RCIPlow (Mar 3, 2001)

I use Quickbooks. They do a lot of tax stuff but for payroll I would use Quickbook Pro. Its an upgraded verrsion for bigger companies.


----------



## Mike Nelson (May 18, 2001)

Yes Quick Books Pro will work.
We just had to order this years updates at a cost of $129.
Good Luck


----------

